# Starting a coffee business - catering trailer



## Blair4x4 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum, I love coffee and I am hoping to get some advice on starting a coffee business operating from a catering trailer. I bought a double axle catering trailer a few years ago and have been doing it up in my off time. I now have fridges an espresso machine, Mazzer grinder and a 5Kva generator. The trailer also has a griddle and deep fryers. I don't want to leave my job yet and would like to test the market on weekends etc. Is there any advice you can give on where to set up. I live in Bracknell, Berkshire. Also advice on getting a trained Barrister part time or on a profit sharing basis. What coffee bean / blend is a good middle of the road type? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully a Barista would be cheaper for you, also the court system could do with some work right now : )

If you get a decent experienced barista they would probably have a view of what coffee would suit your demographic and pricing model


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I personally would keep fryers away from coffee


----------



## danman2k (Aug 31, 2012)

hi, for every kg of coffee, you can make around 71 double shots, so dont go to cheap on the coffee, as it is what you will be judged on at the end of

the day.

about ten pound a kg should be as high as you want to pay, although some great ones can be got for 13 pounds. try and buy coffee that is as fresh as possible, it might have a 12 month shelf life, but it does not get any better lol. try and buy coffee that is as fresh as possible, and try and only buy two weeks worth of stock, most companies deliver next day anyway.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I personally would keep fryers away from coffee


They keep drinking it all.... Nuns on the other hand...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> They keep drinking it all.... Nuns on the other hand...


.....have better habits


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> .....have better habits


No usually just cleaner habits ....


----------



## Blair4x4 (Nov 19, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Hopefully a Barista would be cheaper for you, also the court system could do with some work right now : )
> 
> If you get a decent experienced barista they would probably have a view of what coffee would suit your demographic and pricing model


Hello Gary, it would be helpfully if you would elaborate on your message " courts system could do with some work right now"

Cheers


----------



## Blair4x4 (Nov 19, 2013)

danman2k said:


> hi, for every kg of coffee, you can make around 71 double shots, so dont go to cheap on the coffee, as it is what you will be judged on at the end of
> 
> the day.
> 
> about ten pound a kg should be as high as you want to pay, although some great ones can be got for 13 pounds. try and buy coffee that is as fresh as possible, it might have a 12 month shelf life, but it does not get any better lol. try and buy coffee that is as fresh as possible, and try and only buy two weeks worth of stock, most companies deliver next day anyway.


Thanks Dan, that's some very useful advice.

much appreciated.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Blair4x4 said:


> Hello Gary, it would be helpfully if you would elaborate on your message " courts system could do with some work right now"
> 
> Cheers


He is referring to your use of the word barrister they are very highly paid argumentative liars who wear gowns and wigs, whereas the term you should have used is barista.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Hai friends, nowadays catering services is very used for festival peoples. i have searched catering services, but i don't know which is best services,, so friends please share which is best catering services,,

Catering services in chennai

Thanks & regards

Surya Prabu


----------

